# WHAT IS THE BEST RECIPE FOR ANHYDROUS STANNOUS CHLORIDE



## henster1379 (Jun 30, 2011)

HELLO GUYS, FIRST LET ME THANK ALL OF YOU FOR THE KNOWLEDGE AND HELP THAT YOU PROVIDE IN THIS FORUM, MY PERSISTENCE HAS PAID OFF. I JUST BOUGHT SOME ANHYDROUS STANNOUS CHLORIDE BUT DONT KNOW WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO USE IT. DO I DILUTE IT WITH SOME DISTILLED WATER OR IS HCL BETTER. WHAT RATIOS DO YOU GUYS RECOMMEND. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR THE HELP.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 30, 2011)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=2082&p=17541&hilit=stannous#p17541

Please lose the all caps. You will get more respect when you are polite.

Jim


----------



## 4metals (Jun 30, 2011)

First off, please do not post in caps, it is perceived as yelling and often ignored. 

You don't need a recipe for Anhydrous Stannous Chloride, you already have a bottle, you need a recipe for stannous chloride test solution. 

Procedure to make up stannous chloride test solution.

make in small quantities (40-50 ml) as this reagent can and will go bad.

into a 50 ml dropping bottle add:

2 grams of stannous chloride
1 gram of tin metal
fill with 40 ml distilled water
add 10 drops of hydrochloric acid. 

cover the bottle and shake it well. it will turn a milky white in time from the dissolving of the tin metal, clear of milky white it is good to use. 

The tin metal is not necessary, it makes it last longer and I recommend it but it is not necessary.

Always have a bottle of aqua regia known to have gold in it to test this solution every time you get a negative reading. It pays to know the effectiveness of the solution. 

There are other recipe's for the solution but this method has worked well for me. 

Welcome to the forum, read, learn and enjoy. You are off to a good start by starting out testing.


----------



## henster1379 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry about the caps Gentlemen I am ignorant with computer lingo or practices but I will correct my mistakes no harm was meant. Again thank you for the information, Im sure it will be very helpful. Thanks


----------

